# Wanted: Spineless Opuntia!!!



## lori12386 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, i am looking for the Spineless Prickly Pear. Does anyone here sell it. I want to get some growing for my Sulcatas. Do both the Spineless and the Spiney produce the fruit? Thanks. Just let me know quantity and prices. I am in Florida(32724).


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 21, 2013)

Have you tried looking in grocery stores for it, get it there and plant the pads,Being in Florida it should be easy to find and grow. Good Luck.


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 21, 2013)

Len said:


> Have you tried looking in grocery stores for it, get it there and plant the pads,Being in Florida it should be easy to find and grow. Good Luck.



I think they have it at the farmers market on the weekends. But they dont speak english to well. So when i ask if its prickley pear and of it grows fruit they get confused... Lol. I bought one and planted it. Not sure if its the right one though... Lol


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 21, 2013)

If you don't mind the hassle of mail order, you can always get it online from tortoise food supply companies, several who are here on this forum. 

And yeah, many many grocery stores carry both pads and fruit. 

Will


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 21, 2013)

I forgot to answer the question about the fruit, they both can produce fruit but it may take a year or two for them to bloom.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2013)

Ask at the store for "nopales" or "nopalitas."


----------



## DeanS (Jan 21, 2013)

There's an ebay seller named Doris Carter...she has the best stuff around.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-CACTUS-PA...672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa2e19520

If you wanna spend a little more, this is the best source...period!

www.rivenrock.com


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone. I know they sell the fruit at one grocery store here. But not the pads. Im thinking what they sell at the farmers market IS the right stuff. I have one growing that i bought from them for $.25


----------



## Angi (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you have Mexican markets? They are the best place to find the pads. My best plant was from a piece I found laying on the ground outside the fence of a cactus farm


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 22, 2013)

I get mine off of EBay  huge shipments too.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 22, 2013)

I've mentioned this in other threads on this subject, but MOST Mexican markets...especially Vallarta...soak their pads in lemon juice...not exactly what you'd wanna feed your tort!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 22, 2013)

DeanS said:


> I've mentioned this in other threads on this subject, but MOST Mexican markets...especially Vallarta...soak their pads in lemon juice...not exactly what you'd wanna feed your tort!



That's good to know, can you smell it, or not a worry in a 'regular' grocery store, like Ralley's or Von's.

I've not been to many framer's markets but have bought grocery store pads. I don't recall anything lemony about them, but I did not try it myself.

Will


----------



## CLMoss (Jan 22, 2013)

I also bought on eBay and what I did receive was beautiful!


----------



## Angi (Jan 23, 2013)

When I have seen cuctus at mexican markets it is usually in huge piles, so I doubt it is soaked in lemon, but I will smell it next time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 23, 2013)

I havent seen any soaked in lemon... I have bought a few pads. Pretty sure i would have smelled the lemon!


----------



## coastal (Jan 24, 2013)

We sell the spineless and yes it will flower and fruit. I have two well started rooted 3 gal plants here in fl if you want one email me $10 plus shipping or pick up.


----------



## Holycow (Jan 24, 2013)

+1 on Rivenrock. I have a recurring monthly order with them set up so I get a fresh box of grade "D" every month in the mail. I also have several rows of pots with it growing. Hopefully by this summer I will no longer need the mail order because I should have a self renewing source. This stuff can grow FAST!
--Jeff


----------



## DeanS (Jan 24, 2013)

lori12386 said:


> I havent seen any soaked in lemon... I have bought a few pads. Pretty sure i would have smelled the lemon!



The citrus is in the taste...not the smell. It's like washing fruits and veggies the old-fashioned way! Take a tub of water...add salt and lemon juice...kind of a homemade boric acid. The pads retain the citrus of the lemon...even after they 'dry out'


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2013)

I bet if you look in peoples yards its growing there.. ask the homeowner if you can cut off a few pads for yourself. then cut eh pad in half, let it sit a few days so the ends dry, then plant it in well drained soil and wait.. it will grow.


----------

